
I chose Brave as my Chrome browser replacement - skellertor
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/4/18249623/brave-browser-choice-chrome-vivaldi-replacement-chromium
======
GuillaumeBrdet
Interesting move! What are some of your favorite features/improvements thus
far? I like that it now supports Chrome extensions

